# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  ساخت بانک با کد نویسی

## مطهر

سلام 
 با استفاده از کد برنامه چگونه می توان بانکی  از نوع اکسس ساخت که دارای چند Table ودر هرTable چند Field باشد .

----------


## Farhad.B.S

Public Sub CreateDatabase&#40;&#41;
Dim dbsNorthwind As Database
Dim tdfNew As TableDef
Dim wrkDefault As Workspace
Dim dbsDatabase As Database
Dim rstRecordSet As Recordset

Set wrkDefault = DBEngine.Workspaces&#40;0&#41;

Set dbsNorthwind = wrkDefault.CreateDatabase&#40;"C&#58;\Data.mdb", dbLangGeneral, dbEncrypt&#41;

Set dbsDatabase = OpenDatabase&#40;"C&#58;\Data.mdb"&#41;

Set tdfNew = dbsDatabase.CreateTableDef&#40;"Table1"&#41;

With tdfNew
.Fields.Append .CreateField&#40;"Field1", dbText&#41;
.Fields.Append .CreateField&#40;"Field2", dbText&#41;
.Fields.Append .CreateField&#40;"Field3", dbText&#41;
End With

dbsDatabase.TableDefs.Append tdfNew
Set rstRecordSet = dbsDatabase.OpenRecordset&#40;"Table1", dbOpenDynaset&#41;
With rstRecordSet
.AddNew
!Field1 = "Field1&#58;&#58;Record1"
!Field2 = "Field2&#58;&#58;Record1"
!Field3 = "Field3&#58;&#58;Record1"
.Update
.Close
End With

dbsDatabase.Close
End Sub

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

آقا فرهاد سوالی را که آقای مطهر پرسیده اند من هم لازم داشتم
از جوابی که دادید خیلی ممنون
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## مطهر

سلام
آقای Farhad.B.sبه خاطر جواب سوالتان ممنونم.

----------


## Voldemort

لازم به توضیح است که مثال آقا فرهاد عزیز با استفاده از DAO است و شما باید ابتدا از پنجره Refrence گزینه Microsoft DAO را انتخاب کنید. اگر هم بخواهید از طریق ADO این کار را انجام دهید باید گزینه Microsoft ADO Ext را انتخاب کنید که به آن ADOX گفته می شود.

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

آقای مطهر بخاطر تایپ اشتباهی فامیل جنابعالی از شما معذرت میخواهم
 :oops:  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## تبار

سلام
لطفا این مثال را برای ADO هم بنویسید.



خدا خیرتان دهد

----------


## منصور بزرگمهر

بنظر من ساخت تمام یک بانک اطلاعاتی از دورن یک برنامه دیگر (برنامه نویسی) کار بزرگ و پر دغدغه و غیر معقول می باشد، چرا که ساختار دورن بانکهای اطلاعاتی گاهاً آنچنان بزرگ و پیچیده می باشد، که مشاهده بصری آن هم در برنامه های همانند اکسس نیز گیج کننده و غیر کافی می باشد، و حال چنانچه با کد برنامه نویسی بخواهیم جداول و ستوانهای و ... را تک به تک بنا بر موقعیت تعریف و مرتبط نمائیم، کاری بزرگ و طولانی در پیش رو داریم، که احتمال اشتباه در طول کار بسیار زیاد و ممکن می باشد، پس بنظر من بهتر است، ابتدا یک نمونه بانک اطلاعاتی را ساخته و سپس از طریق برنامه آن  را کپی نمائیم، تا با یک لحظه کار از انبوهی از اعمال و مشکلات در پیش روی آن دوری و به نتیجه دلخواه برسیم.
متشکرم  منصور بزرگمهر  1383/3/16 6:15 بامداد

----------


## hmm

Dim bank As New ADOX.Catalog
Dim tbl As New ADOX.Table
Dim rst As New ADODB.Recordset
Dim rstmdb As New ADODB.Recordset
Dim conn As New ADODB.Connection
Dim str As String
str = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.3.51;Data Source="
str = str + txt_path.Text + txt_bank_name.Text
str = str + ";Persist Security Info=False"
    bank.Create str
sql = ""
sql = sql + "SELECT NAME AS " + Chr&#40;34&#41; + "نام ونام خانوادگی" + Chr&#40;34&#41; + ", "
rst.Open sql, connorcl, adOpenStatic, adLockOptimistic
tbl.Name = txt_table_name.Text
For i = 0 To rst.Fields.Count - 1
tbl.Columns.Append rst.Fields&#40;i&#41;.Name, adVarChar, rst.Fields&#40;i&#41;.DefinedSize
Next

For i = 0 To bank.Tables.Count - 1
    If bank.Tables&#40;i&#41;.Name = tbl.Name Then
    MsgBox "جدول از قبل وجود دارد", vbOKOnly, "پیام"
    prg_bar.Visible = False
    lbl_prog.Caption = ""
    cmd_repo.Enabled = True
    Me.MousePointer = cc2None
    Exit Sub
    End If
Next

bank.Tables.Append tbl

----------


## hmm

کد بالا از دیتابیس اوراکل یک query گرفته و متناسب با فیلدهای آن یک بانک اکسس ساخته و اطلاعات
آنرا کپی میکند البته select کامل نیست شما میتوانید هر طور که میخواهید تغییر دهید
در ضمن نام بانک نام جدول و نام فیلدها هم پارامتری هستند 
موفق باشید

----------


## بابک زواری

اگر بخواهید من یک برنامه دارم که یک فایل اکسس رو میگیره بعد 
سورس تولید اون رو بهتون میده .
کارش رو من می پسندم هر چند که ازش تا به حال استفاده نکردم
اگر لازم بود بهم PM بدید تا کرکش کنم و براتون یک جا بذارم تا بردارید.

----------


## ghaum

اگر می شود برنامه را به من بدهید 

خیلی متشکرم

----------


## بابک زواری

اینم نسخه اصلی برنامه ؛
کرکش رو هم میتونید از اینترنت پیدا کنید ؛ یا به من pmبدید
البته تا 25 بار قابل استفاده هست و مشکلی هم نداره .
http://www.Palizafzar.com/xcode.zip
*گذاشتن آدرس و یا فایل کرک به هر عنوان ممنوع است*

----------

